# Skelmste bok



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Jong Phillip, ek het nog nie Waterbok gejag nie maar het hulle op my grond. Die bulle daar was maar nog altyd baie rustig maar dis seker omdat ons nie op hulle jag maak nie. Ek het al Kudu en Bosbok gejag. Hulle was maar nog altyd vir my baie vol plannetjies. Wat is Bosvarke nou weer, hulle loop mos saam met die Yeti, Bigfoot en die Log Ness Monster:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Daar is 'n paar wat se name opkom, maar die een wat my nog die meeste laat werk het is 'n Vaal Ribbok. Hulle is maar altyd een stap voor my, weet waar ek gaan bekruip. Blouduiker is ook nie jou maat nie.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm with engee on blouduiker, and would also say red duiker and klipspringer have never been kind to me. I 'hunt' a lot with camera, but to get close to the these animals is a mission I have yet to get right.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ek het al springbok gestalk op die hoe veld. Die naaste wat ek kon kom was 30 yards. Kon net nie die boggers kry om stil te staan nie.

Die oop gras vlaktes maak vir harde lang bekruip werk.

Gerhard


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

n Rooibok ram op n plaas waar hulle van n bakkie af skiet!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ja ASG, ken 'n plek met sulke rooibokke. Hulle is sulke rooi streaks deur die veld!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Ja ASG, ken 'n plek met sulke rooibokke. Hulle is sulke rooi streaks deur die veld!


Ja hulle wy teen 'n 120km/h


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ja dan is daai Blerrie Nkulube wat soos 'n spook in die aand verdwyn het baie min varke in my lewe gesien as ek in die veld loop of ry.Jy hoor hulle hulle raas soos klomp kinders op piekniek maar gaan soek net die Blikskottel dan kry jy hom nie.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ja nee Hendrik, vertel my van donderse Bosvarke.....


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I have also not seen a Bloubok for a while... Skelm things those!


----------



## Commander (Jun 27, 2007)

Op die "cover" van Junie maand se African Bowhunter & archer pryk die sitatunga. Nou ek het geen jag ervaring van hierdie bok nie. Om die waarheid te sê ek't nog nooit een in lewende lywe gesien nie. Maar blykbaar volgens die berig is dit van die skugterste en moeilikste diere om te jag. Baie soos 'n koedoe, behalwe dat hy met net sy snoet bokant die water kan swem en dan ook juis in die water wegkruip as gevaar dreig. Sou dink hierdie bokkie moet ook bo-aan die lys wees saam met ou Koedoe bulle en bosbokke en ander bos spooke. Sal 'n plan moet maak om Botswana toe te gaan en kyk of ek so enetjie kan gaan opspoor.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Welkom by AT Commander, dis great om meer en meer locals hier te sien!

Jy's 100% reg met Sititunga ou maat, hulle is naas onmoontlik om te flippen stalk, voorsit is maar die beste resep.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Welkom by AT Commander, dis great om meer en meer locals hier te sien!
> 
> Jy's 100% reg met Sititunga ou maat, hulle is naas onmoontlik om te flippen stalk, voorsit is maar die beste resep.


Speerfish hom in 'n lekker cammo wetsuit:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Nou praat jy! Kan jy dink hoe kots kortbroek dan!! Ha!


----------

